# Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig



## Rumada (3. März 2019)

*Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig*

Hallo,

nachdem meine Festplatte "B" laut Crystaldisk wiederzugewiesene Sektoren anzeigt, wollte ich diese nun durch eine andere Festplatte ersetzen. Also habe ich mir eine 2 TB Festplatte gekauft und diese angeklemmt und die Daten alle schon mal auf die 2 TB Platte gelegt. Nun hatte ich die "B" Platte abgeklemmt und bei Seite gepackt und die Platte "D" wieder angeklemmt, da ich kein weiteres Datenkabel zur verfügung hatte, hatte ich die Platte erstmal abgeklemmt. Nun starte ich den Rechner neu und der Rechner meinte folgendes "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected". Jetzt hatte ich bereits die Bootreihenfolge überprüft und nichts ungewöhnliches festgestellt. Normalerweise sollte er ohne Probleme von meiner SSD "C" booten können. Tut es allerdings nicht. Also habe ich "B" wieder angeklemmt und siehe da, Windows bootet wieder. Jetzt dachte ich mir, "okey, kann ja sein das Windows die Festplatte benötigt, wenn ich die Platte allerdings lösche, dann sollte das doch wieder hinhauen und ich kann die Platte ohne Probleme entfernen". Ich bekomme allerdings die Platte "B" weder formatiert, noch entfernt! Wenn ich versuche die Platte zu löschen, heißt es "die aktive Systempartition auf diesem Datenträger darf nicht gelöscht werden". Jetzt meine Frage an euch: wie bekomme ich Windows ohne die defekte Festplatte zum laufen??


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. März 2019)

*AW: Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig*

Sicher das die Festplatte C in deinem Fall die SSD an erster Stelle steht im Bios?
Evt. hat er auch die Boot dateien jetzt ein wenig durcheinander gewürfelt.Zumindest steht in der Datenträgerverwaltung noch bei C:Startpartition
Ansonsten mit einem Bootmedium von Win die Bootdateien mal reparieren.
Bootmenue reparieren wiederherstellen Windows 10  Deskmodder Wiki

Normalerweise sollte wenn keine Neu Install gemacht wurde, sich da nix ändern im Bootmanager.Da sollte man halt immer nur eine Platte verbaut haben.
Du hast ja keine neue Install gemacht.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

*AW: Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig*

Das liegt daran wenn Windows installiert wird und alle Laufwerke angeschlossen sind, dann kann es passieren das der Bootmanager nicht auf C landet sondern auf einem anderem Laufwerk. Sei froh das du das Laufwerk nicht gelöscht bekommen hast, sonst könntest du Windows komplett neu installieren. Mir ist nicht bekannt ob der Bootmanager ohne Install neu eingerichtet oder repariert werden kann.

Was du machen kannst ist im Internet nach einem Programm zum Klonen suchen und einfach das komplette Laufwerk inkl. der Partitionen kopieren. Löschen geht natürlich über die Windowsoberfläche nicht, das lässt eigene System Partitionen nicht löschen. Solche Partitionen lösche ich immer über Setup von Windows oder mittels Linux Stick. Mit dem Setup einfach das Setup starten und in der Auswahl des Laufwerks die Partition löschen und dann das Setup abbrechen.


----------



## _Berge_ (4. März 2019)

*AW: Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig*

Du hast Teile des Boot Managers auf der alten Platte und durch den "Selbsterhaltung trieb von Windows"  kannst du diese nicht löschen 

Klone die alte Platte auf die neue mit zb. Clonezilla oder acronis und es sollte wieder alles paletti sein.


Oder wenn du alles wichtige auf die neue platte kopierst: mach ein Rundumschlag und installiere Windows neu auf die SSD (diesmal ohne angeklemmte HDD, dann hast beim nächsten Mal deine Ruhe ^^


----------



## Rumada (4. März 2019)

*AW: Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig*

Na super, jetzt hatte ich ja die Platte platt gemacht und komme jetzt nicht mehr rein weil er mir sagt, dass bootmgr fehlt. Wenn ich dann die Windows-CD einlege kommt bei der Reparaturoption: Diese Version der Systemwiederherstellungsoptionen ist nicht mit der zu reparierenden Windows-Version kompatibel. Verwenden Sie einen mit dieser Version von Windows kompatiblen Wiederherstellungsdatenträger.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

*AW: Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig*

Wird dir aber nichts bringen, da das Bootmenü fehlt und daher nichts wiederhergestellt werden kann. Was du versuchen kannst ist ein Setup als Update, da wird sozusagen Windows neu installiert aber alles übernommen was bisher bereits installiert ist. Das ist eine Art Reparatur wo Windows neu installiert wird aber alles andere was bisher drauf ist übernimmt.

Hättest dir aber selbst denken müssen, denn das löschen der Platte ist das selbe wie abklemmen.


----------



## RealMadnex (4. März 2019)

*AW: Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig*



Rumada schrieb:


> Na super, jetzt hatte ich ja die Platte platt gemacht und komme jetzt nicht mehr rein weil er mir sagt, dass bootmgr fehlt.


Wieso kommst du auf die Idee, diese Platte platt zu machen, wenn du weißt, dass das System ohne dieses Laufwerk nicht booten kann? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.



Rumada schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann die Windows-CD einlege kommt bei der Reparaturoption: Diese Version der Systemwiederherstellungsoptionen ist nicht mit der zu reparierenden Windows-Version kompatibel. Verwenden Sie einen mit dieser Version von Windows kompatiblen Wiederherstellungsdatenträger.


Was für eine Windows Version hast du drauf und von was für einem System schreibst du hier gerade die Beiträge? Besteht die Möglichkeit, wenn du dir das Datenträger-Image der entsprechenden Windows Version ziehst, dass du dir einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellen kannst?

Versuche mal folgendes:
Boote von dem Windows-Installationsdatenträger. Warte bis die erste Auswahlmöglichkeit erscheint. Drücke nun die Tastenkombination *[Umschalt]*+*[F10]*. Dadurch öffnet sich die Eingabeaufforderung. 

Wir müssen erst mal herausfinden welcher Laufwerksbuchstabe dem Datenträger zugeordnet wurde, auf dem Windows aktuell installiert ist. Das wird ein anderer sein als wir auf dem Screenshot der Datenträgerverwaltung sehen.

Gib folgende Befehle ein:

*diskpart*
*list vol* - anhand der Größe kannst du sehen, welcher Buchstabe der ersten Partition auf deiner SSD zugeordnet ist. Merk ihn dir.
*exit*

Mit folgendem Befehl überträgst du die zum Booten von Windows notwendigen Dateien auf den angegebenen Datenträger und richtest den Boot-Manager ein:

*bcdboot X:\Windows /l de-de / X:*

X ist hier ein Platzhalter, den du durch den über diskpart herausgefundenen Buchstaben ersetzen musst. Wenn dieser beispielsweise D lautete, musst du *bcdboot D:\Windows /l de-de / D:* eingeben.

Nun sollte das Booten von der SSD wieder funktionieren.

PS: Das "l" bei "/l" ist übrigens ein kleines L.

/Edit
Möglicherweise musst du noch die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS bzw. UEFI deines Mainboards anpassen.


----------



## colormix (5. März 2019)

*AW: Nach Festplatten-Wechsel nicht mehr bootfähig*

mit jeder Windows DVD  kann man die Platte wieder Bootfähig machen ,
da braucht man nur in die Zusatzfunktionen zu geben, das ist bei mir schon so lange her als ich mal die Platte geschaut hatte das ich mich heute gar nicht   mehr so genau erinnern kann , war glaube ich unter den Reparatur Funktionen zu finden ? 
Den PC muss man allerdings  vorher mit der Windows DVD Booten sonst geht das nicht .


----------

